# Freejet 330tx error issues: printing nozzle check just does a head cleaning



## JBaudio344 (Sep 30, 2020)

I'm having trouble with my Freejet 330tx printer, and I'm hoping you all can help. Okay, I have more than one issue, but hey, let's go one at a time.

I've had trouble with a white nozzle for a while. I've sometimes been able to get it to fire, but it's never even close to being at 100%. I pulled the print head out and flushed it using my syringe and an old printer feed tube. I used the pull-push technique sitting the head in super nozzle cleaner - starting with some nozzle cleaner in the syringe, then pull some of the bath in followed by pushing it back out ... slowly and lightly. I was careful not to get any fluid into the ribbon cable harnesses. I really felt the nozzle clear up over time, and finally had a decent feel to it.

When I put it back in though, all it ever does it perform head cleanings. It would power it up like usual and perform head cleanings then when I tried to print a nozzle check pattern it would do a head cleaning again then an error light would light up. I'll explain in detail what that looked like:

I would hit standby, thereby moving the carriage to the front. I'd perform a platen height adjustment to make sure it was at the correct height. I'd then push "print nozzle check pattern" in the 2400 software and it would go through a head cleaning, then move the carriage into position - at which point the print head carriage would try to move an inch then the error light and ink light would light up.

Here's what I did:
• I pulled the print head out and reseated the ribbon cables
• I checked the other end of the ribbon cables to ensure they are seated properly
• I cleaned the encoder ribbon
• I checked to make sure there were no other obstructions to head carriage movement

Help. At this point, when I try to power up (using the power button on the side) it goes into error mode. There's more, but I don't want to add details that don't help.


----------



## Rusty7Rooter (Jul 11, 2020)

did you ever find a solution to this? I just had the same thing happen


----------



## JBaudio344 (Sep 30, 2020)

I spent some time going through different sequences, and was able to power up. After the power switch step, I would hit Standby to move the Gantry to the front. At that point, I could get it to power up from the button, but still had the problem of trying to print a nozzle check pattern.

I'm still in the middle of trying to fix it. I spoke with a tech from OmniPrint and we broke it down to one of two things that could be wrong; Bad/Damaged Print Head Ribbon Cable, or Main Motherboard issue.

The reasoning:
I can power up (from the switch in back) and the start up sequence at that point goes smoothly. That means the circuit board with the power connector works, and the initial mother board functions since all motors function properly. My problem begins once I press/hold the power button which is when the main motherboard is in control.

It made sense to me to replace the Print Head Ribbon Cable since I had pulled the Print Head out before this issue began... AND it's also a lot cheaper than a mother board. So I did that... it did not fix it.

I ordered a new Motherboard. I also payed for a tech call to help walk me through the replacement (which also provides a small amount of warrantee). We went through the whole process, and not only did it not fix it, but it was worse... now it won't power up from the button. After a whole lot of checking connections and a using a multi-meter on few fuses we've come to the conclusion that the motherboard they sent me is bad (he says it's rare, but not unheard of). At least because I had a tech go over everything, they're sending me a new motherboard at no cost.

So now I'm waiting again.


----------



## Rusty7Rooter (Jul 11, 2020)

WOW! thanks for this detailed comment. I just spoke with Omni today, and the main board and power supply they have, though expensive. Good to know I can pay them to walk me thru it. So Mine Just beeps when I turn the power on. though when i turn the switch on in the back, it does move and you hear the pump. Just cannot power it on on the side.


----------



## JBaudio344 (Sep 30, 2020)

Sounds like you have the same problem I do now. After powering on from the switch, I'll hold the power button down for four seconds, then the light turns blue again, the machine beeps but the green power light doesn't turn on. Before concluding a bad motherboard, he had me check four fuses with a volt/ohm meter. If you're feeling courageous and have one, I can walk you through that. They're pretty easy to get to, and are on the top circuit board. Good luck, and keep me posted on here!


----------



## Rusty7Rooter (Jul 11, 2020)

okay - I am ordering a meter now from good ole amazon - you can contact me at [email protected] and that way i can set up a meeting with you. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Electric- Kenosha (Jul 6, 2021)

I recently purchased a Freejet 330tx used. After heavy cleaning head, replacing lines, encoder cleaning- then replacement, capping station replacement. The omnijet side functioned, charged lines everything working. When pressing power button for printer would exhibit exact signs and crash as above. The two flashing fatal error lights.
Searching for answers could not find any- okay. After tracing and checking every leaf switch and sensor... 
Facing front of printer, Left side service panel (opposite side of capping station), carriage guide index sensor, an optical sensor back side of carriage gear assembly. Windmill gear passes through. Fits on bracket with 2 sets of fine plastic clip legs. Sensor was skewed from forward set of legs breaking off. Re-set placement small zip tie to hold in place, Printer cycled up and functions! Give it a check, lint, shifted, any foreign object would cause this issue- just be gentle!


----------

